# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الحسين بن علي    - بقلم فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

موسوعة ( شعراء العربية )
شعراء العصر الجاهلي -3

بقلم - فالح الحجية
8
الحسين بن علي 

هو ابو عبد الله الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة والنضر بن كنانة هو قريش .

أمه : فاطمة (الزهراء) بنت الحبيب المصطفى محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة . 

ولد الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب رض الله عنهما في المدينة المنورة في الثالث من شعبان من السنة الرابعة للهجرة المباركة الموافق لليوم الثامن من شهر كانون الثاني ( يناير )من سنة\ 626 ميلادية واسماه جده النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ( الحسين ) واذن في اذنه اليمنى واقام في اذنه اليسرى وذبح عنه شاة في اليوم السابع لولادته وقص شعر راسه وتصدق بقدر وزنه فضة وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه واخيه الحسن رضي الاله عنهما (الحسن والحسين ابناي من أحبّهما أحبّني ومن أحبّني أحبّه الله ومن أحبّه الله أدخله الجنة ومن أبغضهما أبغضني ومن أبغضني أبغضه الله ومن أبغضه الله أدخله النار) فمحبتهما مفروسة في كل قلب مسلم مؤمن .

نشأ الحسين رضي الله عنه في بيت النبوة بالمدينة المنورة ست سنوات وعدة اشهر كان موضع حب وحنان جده الحبيب المصطفى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان يشبه جده النبي خلقاً وخُلقا مثالا للتدين في التقى والورع والعبادة كما عرف بالكرم والصدقة ومجالسة الفقراء و المساكين وقيل انه حجَّ خمساً وعشرين مرة ماشياً على قدميه في ذلك يقول :
. 
وَأَصلُ الحَزمِ أَن تُضحي 
وَرَبُّكَ عَنكَ في الحالاتِ راضِ

وَأَن تَعتاضَ بِالتَخليطِ رُشداً 
فَإِنَّ الرُشدَ مِن خَيرِ اِعتِياضِ

وَدَع عَنكَ الَّذي يُغوي وَيُردي 
وَيورثُ طولَ حُزنٍ وَاِرتِماضِ

وَخُذ بِاللَيلِ حَظَّ النَفسِ وَاِطرُد 
عَنِ العَينَينِ مَحبوبَ الغِماضِ

فَإِنَّ الغافِلينَ ذَوي التَواني 
و نَظائِرُ لِلبَهائِمِ في الغِياضِ

ولما بلغ مبلغ الرجال تزوَّج الحسين رضي الله عنه من نساءٍ عديدات منهن :
1- ليلي بنت عروة بن مسعود الثقفي وهي أم ولده علي الأكبر.
2- شاه زنان بنت يزدجرد اخر ملوك الفرس ام ولده السجاد علي
بن الحسين رضي الله عنه وقد جيئ بها سبية مع اخواتها بعد انتصار المسلمين على الفرس في معركة القادسية فكان ان تزوجها الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنه بينما تزوج اختها الاخرى عبد الله بن ابي بكر الصديق والثالثة كانت تحت عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب 
3- الرباب بنت أمرئ القيس بن عدي وهي أم سكينة وعلي الأصغر(عبد الله ) وفيها وابنتها سكينة يقول :

لعمرك انني لأحب داراً 
تحل بها سكينة والرباب
احبهما وابذل جل مالي 
وليس لعاتب عندي عتاب
ولست لهم وان عتبوا مطيعاً 
حياتي أو يغيبني التراب 

4- ام إِسْحَاق بنت طَلْحَة بن عبيد الله وهي أم فاطمة بنت الحسين 

انجب الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما ستة اولاد: اربعة ذكور وهم علي الاكبر وعلي الاصغر وجعفر وعلي السجاد وقد قتل منهم ثلاثة في معركة الطف بكربلاء وله ابنتان هما فاطمة وسكينة .

ولما توفى جده النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كان طفلا لذا لم يشارك في حروب الردة وفتوحات العراق والشام وبلاد فارس وفتح مصر . بينما شارك في فتوحات الشمال الافريقي في فتح الفسطاط وطرابلس وفي فتوح طبرستان وما اليها .

ولما حدثت الفتنة الاولى في زمن الخليفة عثمان بن عفان أوَكَل والده إليه واخيه الحسن رضي الله عمهما مهمة حراسة بيت الخليفة عثمان في هذه الفتنة وأدّى تلك المهمة قدرجهده ولم يغادرمنزل عثمان إلا بعد أن تمكّن المتمردون من قتله.

و عندما اصبح والده خليفةً للمسلمين شارك مع اخيه الحسن رضي الله عنهما في معارك الجمل وصفين والنهروان التي دارت بين علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه من جهة ومعاوية بن ابي سفيان من جهة اخرى إلا أن والدهما لم يأذن لهما بمباشرة القتال. وعندما قتل عبد الرحمن بن ملجم علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه غيلة في مسجد الكوفة غَسّل والده وكَفّنه بعد مقتله وصلّى عليه ثم قَتَلَ قاتل ابيه عبد الرحمن بن ملجم .

وكان الحسين عوناً لأخيه الحسن في بيعته بعد استشهاد ابيهما علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنهم . حيث بايع الناس اخاه الحسن خليفةً للمسلمين سنة\ 40 هـجرية /660ميلادية بعد يومين من وفاة ابيه علي بن ابي طالب وقد أرسل الحسن رضي الله عنه إلى معاوية بن أبي سفيان طالبا منه المبايعة والدخول في الجماعة لكن معاوية رفض البيعة . فلم يجد أمامه من سبيل الا القتال فقصده بجيشه وتقارب الجيشان في موضع يقال له (مسكن) بناحية من الأنبار. فهال الحسن رضي الله عنه أن يقتتل المسلمون فيما بينهم فكتب إلى معاوية يشترط امورا للصلح أبرزها أن ليس لمعاوية أن يعهد لأحد من بعده وأن يكون الأمر من بعده شورى وفي رواية اخرى تكون له الخلافة او لاخيه الحسين رضي الله عنهما ورضي معاوية فخلع الحسن نفسه من الخلافة وسلّم الأمر لمعاوية بن ابي سفيان في بيت المقدس سنة\ 41 ه*جرية . ولم يرض الحسين برأي أخيه وظل معترضاً عن التناز ل عن الخلافة وإنما سكت توقيرالاخيه واحتراما لرايه ودرءاً لفتنة قد تنشب بين المسلمين. وأطلق على ذلك العام (عام الجماعة) وفي ذلك يقول :

يا نَكَباتِ الدَهرِ دولي دولي 
وَاِقصِري إِن شِئتِ أَو أَطيلي

رَمَيتني رَميَةً لا مقيلَ 
بِكُلِّ خَطبٍ فادِحٍ جَليلِ
وَكُلِّ عِبءٍ أَيَّدٍ ثَقيلِ 
أ ا َوَّلَ ما رُزِئتُ بِالرَسولِ 
والوالِدِ البرِّ بِنا الوَصول 
وَبِالشَقيقِ الحَسَنِ الجَليلِ
وَالبَيتِ ذي التَأويلِ وَالتَنزيلِ
وَزورنا المَعروفَ مِن جِبريلِ 
فَما لَهُ في الرزءِ مِن عَديلِ
ما لَكَ عَنّي اليَومَ مِن عَدولٍ 

ولما توفي الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما سنة \ 50هـجرية 668 ميلادية حافظ الحسين رضي الله عنه على عهد أخيه مع معاوية بينما أخذ معاوية يمهد لبيعة ابنه يزيد للخلافة ولكن زياد ابن أبيه واليه على العراق نصحه بالتمهل وعدم الاستعجال وقد قبل معاوية نصيحة زياد ولم يعلن عن بيعة يزيد إلا بعد وفاة الحسن رضي الله عنه وبدأ معاوية يعمل جاهدا لتوطئة الأمر لابنه يزيد في المدينة المنورة العاصمة الأولى التي كان يبايع فيها الخلفاء. وكان اهم رجال الإسلام فيها وعليهم المعول في إقرار البيعة وقبولها. وحين عرض معاوية ما عزم عليه على أهل المدينة عن طريق عامله عليها ( مروان بن الحكم). وافقه الكثير على ضرورة تدبير أمر الخلافة والمسلمين و حينما عرض عليهم اسم ولده يزيد اختلفوا فيه وأعلن الكثير معارضتهم وكان الحسين في اول المعارضين ومعه عبد الله بن الزبير وعبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر وعبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهم . غير أن دهاء معاوية وليونته وكلامه المعسول فوت فرصة المصادمة لأنه لم يجبرهم ولا غيرهم على البيعة.

ولما توفي معاوية بويع يزيد بالخلافة في رجب سنة\ 60هـجرية /679ميلادية . وكتب يزيد إلى عامله في المدينة ( الوليد بن عقبة ) أن يأخذ له البيعة من الحسين وعبد الله بن الزبير( أخذاً شديدا ً ليست فيه رخصة حتى يبايعا). الا ان الحسين رضي الله عنه هجر المدينة من دون أن يبايع يزيد بالخلافة واتجه إلى مكة المكرمة في جماعة من أصحابه وأهله . وفي ذلك يقول:

أَبي عَلِيٌّ وَجَدّي خاتَمُ الرُسُلِ 
وَالمُرتَضونَ لِدينِ اللَهِ مِن قَبلي

وَاللَهُ يَعلَمُ وَالقُرآنُ يَنطُقُهُ 
إِنَّ الَّذي بِيَدي مَن لَيسَ يملكُ لي

ما يُرتَجى بِاِمرئٍ لا قائِل عَذلا 
وَلا يَزيغُ إِلى قَولٍ وَلا عَمَلِ

وَلا يَرى خائِفاً في سِرِّهِ وَجلاً و َلا يُحاذِرُ مِن هَفوٍ وَلا زَلَلِ

أ ا َما لَهُ في كِتابِ اللَهِ مِن مَثَلِ

أَما لَهُ في حَديثِ الناسِ مُعتَبرٌ م ِنَ العَمالِقَةِ العادِيَةِ الأُوَلِ 

يا أَيُّها الرَجُلُ المَغبونُ شيمَتُهُ أَ انّى وَرِثتَ رَسولَ اللَهِ عَن رُسُلِ

أَأَنتَ أَولى بِهِ مِن آلهِ فيما ت ترى اِعتَلَلتَ وَما في الدينِ مِن عِلَلِ

لم يقبل الحسين رضي الله عنه ومن معه من المسلمين أن تتحول الخلافة الإسلامية إلى ميراث يرثه الابن عن الاب وأبى أن يكون على رأس المسلمين يزيد بن معاوية فرفض أن يبايعه ولم يعترف به خليفة للمسلمين بعد ابيه معاوية بن ابي سفيان . وقد التقى الوليد والي المدينة المنورة بالحسين رضي الله عنه وطلب منه البيعة ليزيد فرفض ثم غادر المدينة المنورة الى مكة المكرمة بينما ذهب عبد الله بن الزبير إلى مكة لاجئاً إلي بيت الله الحرام.

وصلت أنباء رفض الحسين رضي الله عنه مبايعة يزيد واعتصامه في مكة إلى الكوفة التي كانت أحد معاقل الفتنة وبرزت تيارات في الكوفة تؤمن أن الفرصة قد حانت لأن يتولى الخلافة الحسين بن علي سبط رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . واتفق رجال الكوفة أن يكتبوا للحسين يحثونه على القدوم إليهم ليسلموا الأمر اليه ويبايعوه بالخلافة. وبعد تلقيه الاف الرسائل من أهل الكوفة قرر أن يستطلع الأمر فقام بإرسال ابن عمه مسلم بن عقيل ابن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه ليستطلع حقيقة الأمر . وعندما وصل مسلم إلى الكوفة شعر بحالة من التأييد لفكرة خلافة الحسين ومعارضة شديدة لخلافة يزيد بن معاوية والقبول بمبايعة الحسين ليكون الخليفة فقام مسلم بن عقيل بإرسال رسالة إلى الحسين يعجّل فيها قدومه. و حسب ما تذكر المصادر التاريخية ان مجيء آل البيت بزعامة الحسين رضي الله عنه كان بدعوة من أهل الكوفة وما جاورها. بينما قام أصحاب واقارب واتباع الحسين في المدينة المنورةومكة المكرمة بأسداء النصيحة له بعدم الذهاب إلى ولاية الكوفة ومنهم عبد الله بن عباس وعبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب وعبد الله بن جعفر بن ابي طالب وأبو سعيد الخدري وعمرة بنت عبد الرحمن رضي الله عنهم وغيرهم كثير .

وصلت الأخبار اعلاه إلى الخليفة الأموي الجديد فقام على الفور بعزل والي الكوفة ( النعمان بن بشير) بتهمة تساهله مع الاضطرابات التي تهدد الدولة الأموية وقام الخليفة يزيد بتنصيب( عبيد الله بن زياد) فقام الوالي الجديد بتهديد رؤساء العشائر والقبائل في الكوفة وما يتبعها وخيّرهم اما بسحب دعمهم للحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهم واما قدوم جيش الدولة الأموية لقتالهم وابادتهم . وكان تهديد الوالي الجديد شديدا و فعالا فبدأ الناس يتفرّقون عن مسلم بن عقيل رضي الله عنهما شيئا فشيئا حتى انتهى الأمر بقتل مسلم بن عقيل دون معرفة الحسين بمقتله عند خروجه من مكة إلى الكوفة بناء على الرسالة القديمة التي استلمها منه قبل تغيير موازين القوى في الكوفة وعلم الحسين بمقتل مسلم بن عقيل رضي الله عنهم عند وصوله لمنطقة ( زرود) في طريقه إلى العراق ولما وصل علم بتخاذل اهل الكوفة وكذبهم ونفاقهم في نصرته فانشد قائلا :

لئـن كانـت الدنيـا تعـد نفيســة
فـدار ثــواب الله أعـلى وأنبــلُ

وإن كانـت الأبـدان للموت أُنشـئت
فقتل امرءٍ بالسـيف في الله أفضـل

وإن كانـت الأرزاق شـيـئاً مقـدراً
فقلّة سـعي المرء في الرزق أجـمل

وإن كانت الأمـوال للتـرك جمعـها
فـما بال متـروك به المـرءُ يبخـلُ

الا ان الحسين رضي الله عنه وقواته استمرا بالمسير نحو الكوفة حتى اعترضتهم الجيوش الأموية في صحراء (الطف ) وقوامها (30000 ) ثلاثون مقاتل يقودها عمر بن سعد.

وتقدمت هذه القوات من خيام الحسين وأتباعه رضي الله عنهم اليوم التاسع من شهر محرم الحرام بينما كانت قوات الحسين تتألف من\ 32 فارسا و40 راجلا فأعطى الراية لاخيه العباس بن علي رضي الله عنهم وقبل أن تبدأ المعركة لجأ جيش ابن زياد إلى منع الماء عن الحسين وأهل بيته وصحبه رضي الله عنهم فلبثوا يعانون العطش في جو صحراوي قائظ شديد الحرارة. ورأى الحسينرضي الله عنهم تخاذل أهل الكوفة وتخليهم عنه كما تخلوا من قبل عن مناصرة مسلم بن عقيل رضي الله عنهما وبلغ من تخاذلهم انكارهم رسائلهم التي بعثوها إلى الحسين حين ذكرهم بها .

عرض الحسين بن علي على قائد الجيش الاموي عمر بن سعد ثلاثة حلول: 
الاول : رجوعه إلى المكان الذي أقبل منه فيالمدينة المنورة 
الثاني : الذهاب إلى ثغر من ثغور الإسلام للجهاد فيه 
الثالث : السير يزيد بن معاوية في دمشق فيطلب منه الحلين الأولين فبعث عمر بن سعد الى ابن زياد والي الكوفة خطاباً بهذا الشأن إلا أن شمر بن ذي الجوشن رفض وأصر على عبيد الله بن زياد الا أن يحضروا الحسين رضي الله عنه إلى الكوفة أو يقتلوه فأرسل بن زياد لعمر بن سعد برفض كل مقترحات الحسين . يقول في ذلك :

يـا دهـر أُفٍّ لـك مـن خـلـيـل
كـم لـك بـالإشـراق والأصـيـل
مـن صـاحـبٍ وطـالـبٍ قـتيـلِ
والـدهـر لا يـقـنـع بـالبـديـل
وإنّـمـا الأمــر إلـى الجـلـيـل
وكـلّ حـي سـالـك الـسـبـيـل

وبدأ رماة الجيش الأموي يمطرون الحسين وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم الذين لا يزيدون عن 73 ثلاثة وسبعين رجلا بالسهام فأصيب الكثير من أصحاب الحسين ثم اشتد القتال ودارت رحى الحرب وغطى الغبار ميدان القتال ثم انفرج عن مقتل خمسين صريعا من أصحاب الحسين ولم يبق منهم الا ثلاث وعشرين وكان الحسين يقاتل قتالا شديدا فيرتجز ويقول في قتاله مفتخرا :

أنا ابن عـلي الخـير من آل هاشـم
كـفاني بهـذا مفخـراً حيـن أفخـر

وجـدّي رسـول الله أكرم من مشـى
ونحـن سـراج الله في الناس يزهـر

وفـاطـمة أُمـي سـلالـة أحـمـد
وعمّـي يدعى ذو الجناحين جـعفـر

وفـيـنا كتـاب الله أنـزل صـادقـاً
وفـيـنا الهدى والوحي والخير يذكـر

واستمر الهجوم عليهم وأحاطوا بهم من جهات متعددة. حرق الجيش خيام أصحاب الحسين رضي الله عنهم فراح من بقي من أصحاب الحسين وأهل بيته ينازلون جيش عمر بن سعد ويتساقطون الواحد تلو الآخر وفيهم: اولاده علي الأكبر و عبد الله ومحمد و عثمان و جعفر وأبناء أخيه الحسن: أبو بكر و الحسن المثنى والقاسم و ابن أخته زينب عون بن عبد الله بن جعفر الطيار واولاد عقيل :عبد الرحمن وجعفر وعبد الله وولدي مسلم بن عقيل : عبد الله ومحمد . ولم يبق الا الحسين واخوه العباس رضي الله عنهم ولما لاحظ ابنته سكينة تبكي ربت على راسها و انشد :

سيطول بعدي يا سكينة فـأعلمي 
مـنك البكاء إذا الحِمـام دهاني

لا تحـرقي قلبـي بدمعكِ حسرةً 
مـا دام منّي الروح في جثماني

فإذا قتلتُ فأنـتِ أولـى بـالذي 
تـأتينه يـا خيـرة النســوان

ثم وقع العباس شهيداً وبقي الحسين وحده في ساحة القتال ثم أصيب بسهم مثلث ذي ثلاث شعب فاستقر السهم في قلبه الشريف وراحت ضربات الرماح والسيوف تنهال جسد الحسين الطاهر . وحسب رواية فإن شمر بن ذي جوشن قام بفصل رأس الحسين عن جسده – بعد مقتله - باثنتي عشرة ضربة بالسيف من القفى وكان ذلك في يوم الجمعة العاشر من عاشوراء في المحرم سنة إحدى وستين من الهجرة وله من العمر\ 56 سنة.

ولما قتل الحسين رضي الله عنه وقفت عليه ساعة مقتله ابنته سكينة ورثته منشدة:

مات الفخارُ مات الجود والكرم 
وأغبرت الأرضُ والآفاق والحرمُ

وأغلق الله أبواب السماء فما ـ 
ترقي لهم دعوة تجلى بها الهممُ

يا اخت قومي انظري هذا الجواد أتى
ينبئك ان أبن خير الخلق مخترم

مات الحسين فيا لهفي لمصرعه 
وصار يعلوا ضياء الامة الظلم

وكذلك رثته امها زوجته الرباب بنت امرئ القيس بن عدي وكانت احب نسائه اليه و كانت الرباب من خيار النساء وأفضلهن فقالت ترثيه :
إن الذي كان نوراً يستضاء به
بكربلاء قتيل غير مدفون 

سبط النبي جزاك الله صالحة 
عنا وجنبت خسران الموازين

قد كنت لي جبلاً صعباً ألوذ به 
وكنت تصحبنا بالرحم والدين

من لليتامى ومن للسائلين ومن 
يعنى ويأوي إليه كل مسكين

الله لا أبتغي صهراً بصهركم
حتى أغيب بين الرمل والطين

ولم ينج من القتل إلا ولده علي ( زين العابدين ) بن الحسين (السجاد) وذلك لعدم اشتراكه في القتال بسبب اشتداد مرضه وعدم قدرته على القتال فحفظ نسل أبيه الطاهر من بعده .ومن رجزه في المعركة قوله :

المَوتُ خَيرٌ مِن رُكوبِ العارِ وَالعارُ خَيرٌ مِن دُخولِ النارِ

وَاللَهُ مِن هَذا وَهَذا جاري

وكانت نتيجة المعركة واستشهاد الحسين رضي الله عنه على هذا النحو مأساة مروعة أدمت قلوب المسلمين وغير المسلمين وهزت مشاعرهم في كل أنحاء العالم وحركت عواطفهم نحو آل البيت وكانت سببًا في قيام ثورات عديدة ضد الأمويين. 

وهكذا قامت ثورة الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما لتصحيح مسار خاطيء وحادث على الاسلام بغية تعديل مساره .

يتميز شعر الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما بقوة سبكه وبلاغة تعبيره خاصة وان اغلب شعره كان مقطوعات وقصائد قصيرة قيلت في مسارات مختلفة ومواضيع شتى يغلب عليها الطابع الاسلامي والمعتقد الديني والمواعظ والحكم وما عاناه في حياته وفي ثورته وحروبه حتى وفاته وله شعر مطبوع (ديوان الحسين بن علي) قد السيد جمعه محمد عبدالرحيم ويتضمن فصولا عن حياة الإمام الحسين وشروحا للكلمات الصعبة الواردة في قصائده ونظمه حسب الترتيب الأبجدي للقوافي وأشعاره أغلبها في المواعظ والحكمة. وربما نظمت بعض المقطوعات ونسبت اليه لمكانته الرفيعة وقدره المعتلى . ومن شعره هذه الابيات :

غَدَرَ القَومُ وَقَد ما رَغِبوا 
عَن ثَوابِ اللَهِ رَبِّ الثَقَلَين

قَتَلوا قَدَما عَلِيّاً وَاِبنَهُ 
حَسَنُ الخَيرِ كَريمِ الأَبَوَين

حَنقاً مِنهُم وَقالوا أَجمِعوا 
نَفتِكُ الآنَ جَميعاً بِالحُسَين

يا لقَومٍ لأُناسٍ رُذَّلٍ 
جَمَعوا الجَمعَ لِأَهلِ الحَرَمَين

ثُمَّ ساروا وَتَواصَوا كُلُّهُم 
بِاِجتِياحي لِلرِضا بِالمُلحدين

لَم يَخافوا اللَهَ في سَفكِ دَمي 
لِعُبَيدِ اللَهِ نَسلُ الفاجِرَين

وَاِبنُ سَعدٍ قَد رَماني عنوَةً 
بِجُنودٍ كَوُكوفُ الهاطِلَين

لا لِشَيءٍ كانَ مِنّي قَبلَ ذا 
غَيرَ فَخري بِضِياءِ الفَرقَدَين

بِعَلِيِّ الخَيرِ مِن بَعدِ النَبِيّ 
وَالنَبِيِّ القُرَشِيِّ الوالِدَين

خيرَةُ اللَهِ مِنَ الخَلقِ أَبي 
ثُمَّ أَمّي فَأَنا اِبنُ الخيرَتَين

فِضَّةٌ قَد خَلُصَت مِن ذَهَبٍ 
فَأَنا الفِضَّةُ وَاِبنُ الذَهَبَين

مَن لَهُ جَدٌّ كَجَدّي في الوَرى 
أَو كَشَيخي فَأَنا اِبنُ القَمَرَين

فاطِمُ الزَهراء أُمّي وَأَبي 
قاصِمُ الكُفرِ بِبَدرٍ وَحُنَين

وَلَهُ في يَومِ أُحدٍ وَقعَةٌ 
شَفَتِ الغُلَّ بِفَضِّ العَسكَرَين

ثُمَّ بِالأَحزابِ وَالفَتحِ مَعاً 
كانَ فيها حَتفُ أَهلِ القِبلَتَين

في سَبيلِ اللَهِ ماذا صَنَعَت 
أُمَّةُ السوءِ مَعاً بِالعِترَتَين

عِترَةُ البِرِّ النَبِيِّ المُصطَفى 
وَعَلى الوَردِ بَينَ الجَحفَلَين

امير البيــــان العربي 
د. فالح نصيف الحجية الكيلاني
العراق- ديالى - بلدروز

********************

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم

----------

